# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  không cài đc webcam!!!

## seosgnl001

em có cái webcam loại mpc-m50, khi em cắm đầu usb vào máy thì máy thông báo k nhận ra thiết bị (unknown). còn 1 vấn đề nữa là em có download phần mềm anycam v4.1 về rùi cài. nhưng em không gỡ ra đc. lúc uninstall thì màn hình hiện 1 bảng thông báo thế này
>setupdll\setupdll.cpp
$7.0.100.1342
@windows xp(7600) bt_other 19128.48
rùi máy thông báo lỗi installation eror. em có install lại (setup.exe) thì màn hình tiếp tục hiện lên bảng thông báo bên trên.
có anh nào pro giải quết hộ em vs!

----------


## anhnt

bạn thử vô safmore gỡ thử xem nào.
còn cái wc của bạn có còn dùng được không vậy.

----------


## seobookin

ủa! safmore là gì vậy? 
cái webcam của mình tất nhiên là còn dùng đc rùi!

----------


## anhhoaintv12345

bạn down phần mềm dọn dẹp về mà dùng đôi khi 1 sô phần mềm không thể gỡ bỏ được chẳng hạn như photoshop cũng ko gơ bỏ được phải dùng tới phần mền

----------

